# Dumb Question of the day...



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

both ends will be wavy - have fun


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

i knit like it says and both ends will come out wavy ??


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

I did scarves last Christmas in 'Feather and Fan', they were a great success. Both ends will wave. I'm now doing a cardigan in this pattern and chunky wool and it's coming out really nice, (better than I thought actually). Not really sure how I'm going to sew it up though!! LOL

Good luck and don't forget a photo when you have the finished article.

Jan xx


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u soooo much ladies!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

New name for questions,
Educate me question. 
Remember that the only bumb or stupid questions is the one that is not asked. Why, because you never get the answer to a problem and remain bumb...LOL
Ruffle on both ends.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol im gonna have to remember that because i have a lot of dumb i mean *educate me* questions..lol


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

hoodedmaiden,

when i first tried this stitch, i thought i would never get it straight. then i realized it is an 18 stitch repeat. you take 12 stitches and make them into 6, then you take 6 stitches and make them into 12.(at least that was the count on my pattern) Once i figured that out, it was easy to keep that row in perspective, and the pattern was easy.

i hope this helps you to not work to hard on the pattern row.
it does wave on both end but in different direction. i have started this pattern in the middle with a magic cast on and worked to both end. but it is also nice going in one direction.


Beka


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Lol im gonna have to remember that because i have a lot of dumb i mean *educate me* questions..lol


Trying to attach a picture of an f and f scarf someone did.
Hope it will help.
 ok-success


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Nowonder you want to knit it it is lovely, Good luck


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

The last time i worked this stitch there was differnt number of stiches after each row and i couldnt decide whether i was doing it wrong or right..very frustrating.. but this pattern looks easy .. only one row to concentrate on..and i thought how hard can it be?? Famous last words !


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

ompuff said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol im gonna have to remember that because i have a lot of dumb i mean *educate me* questions..lol
> ...


ohhhh those look awesome.. i just love that look!! Wow


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love the feather and fan stitch - soooo easy to remember and you get so much design with just the one pattern row. This pattern also shows very pretty with a solid color. 

Right now I'm working on a Feather and Fan scarf with yarn I found on sale at Tuesday morning normally $9 but I got 3 skeins for $4 each. It's gorgeous...especially for the holidays.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u ladies.. im sure gonna give it a try!..


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Thank u ladies.. im sure gonna give it a try!..


Have a suggestion for you that should save a lot of frustration.
Be sure to place markers between each repeat of your pattern stitch. I haven't read that particular pattern but f and f is always multiples of 12,18,24,36, etc. so stitch markers are/can be a real life saver.

Feather and fan is my very favorite lace pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Actually the first row says K3, * [K2tog] 3 times.. how can u knit 2 tog..3 times when u only have 3 stiches on the needle.. am i reading this right ??


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes both ends will be wavy because its fan and feather stitch it's a beautiful shawl,happy knitting.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Actually the first row says K3, * [K2tog] 3 times.. how can u knit 2 tog..3 times when u only have 3 stiches on the needle.. am i reading this right ??


You are casting on 93 stitches, that is the width of the shawl.

For your first row it is telling you to knit 3, then knit the next 2 stitches together, then knit the next 2 stitches together, then knit the next 2 stitches together ----that is working over a total of 9 stitches. You are not knitting the same 3 stitches together---
Hope what I am saying helps.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol see im stressing already !


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Below is a link to the same pattern, but a little simpler to remember and as you work it, easier to "read". It is also on Ravelry as High Effect Feather & Fan Shawl.

http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/443.pdf

These are pics of my shawl in progress using Bernat Baby Softee yarn and with 126 stitches CO, it is measuring 22 in. wide. I do not plan to block it.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Actually the first row says K3, * [K2tog] 3 times.. how can u knit 2 tog..3 times when u only have 3 stiches on the needle.. am i reading this right ??


You have cast on 93 stitches. 
Row 1 - K3, then the pattern repeat is between the *'s. You will do 3 patterns, then end with K3. The K3 on each end is your edge. This will equal a total of 93 stitches.

Row 1: K3, * [K2tog] 3 times; K6, [yo, K1] 6 times; K5, 
[K2tog] 3 times; repeat from * to last 3 sts, K3.

Frankly, I think you would like my pattern better. It is easier to remember and provides the same result. The pattern is also on Ravelry as High Effect Feather and Fan Shawl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well since we are on the subject of the feather and fan stitch does anyone know of a afghan that is not for a baby ? I have the perfect yarn.. in fall colors that will look wonderful but I can't seem to find a pattern.. I'll buy more yarn if I have to but I really need to follow something.. I thought of combining 2 shawls together.. just not sure I can pull that off...

Well I just scrolled up... that looks great!!! and I am thinking that with #4 worsted weight and #10 US size needles that if I doubled the amount of stitches it would work.. the problem I was running into was patterns that called for border stitches.. but this shawl starts right off with the feather and fan pattern sequence.... Thanks for sharing that jmcret05


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> > Frankly, I think you would like my pattern better. It is easier to remember and provides the same result. The pattern is also on Ravelry as High Effect Feather and Fan Shawl.
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's lovely. F&F is my favorite pattern and an old standby for hats and mittens and scarfs and more.
> ...


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ronie said:


> well since we are on the subject of the feather and fan stitch does anyone know of a afghan that is not for a baby ? I have the perfect yarn.. in fall colors that will look wonderful but I can't seem to find a pattern.. I'll buy more yarn if I have to but I really need to follow something.. I thought of combining 2 shawls together.. just not sure I can pull that off...
> 
> Well I just scrolled up... that looks great!!! and I am thinking that with #4 worsted weight and #10 US size needles that if I doubled the amount of stitches it would work.. the problem I was running into was patterns that called for border stitches.. but this shawl starts right off with the feather and fan pattern sequence.... Thanks for sharing that jmcret05


http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Assorted/Feather_and_fan_afghan/feather_and_fan_afghan.pdf
In this link using US 10 needles and CO of 252 sts. with a garter stitch border, it works up to 52" x 72" so you would probably end up with about 50 x 72in. You would have to use circulars.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We had a lesson on feather and fan stitch and I found it quite easy. Yours scarves look great.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love all your patterns thanks for the links. I appreciate them very much and you are very talented ladies.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the pattern. I found it easier/better to use stitch markers. I also founf that if I made an error it was usually in the yo's. So I always count between the markers on the row after the row with the yo's. Nothing worse than finding a boo-boo after doing the knit and purl rows! Go for it girlfriend!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Thank u ladies.. im sure gonna give it a try!..


Hooded Maiden, another snippet of advice, this one in the duh! category, but it's me: Be sure and keep close track of what row you are working on until you are familiar with what each row looks like. This pattern has a right and wrong side, but you might lose track at the beginning. I did, and ended up frogging the whole project. It is a beautiful but easy pattern and makes you look like you actually know what you're doing if you can pull it off. :thumbup:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> New name for questions,
> Educate me question.
> 
> Good idea, Deb!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Once you get into the pattern a rhythm develops and it becomes fun; but stitch markers will save your sanity!


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

This was my first f&f project! Easy peasy! Jump in and enjoy 
Its a great first " fancy" stitch pattern cause its just one row o
In a repeat of four rows!
Have fun
DEW


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

No such thing as a dumb question....it should be wavy on both ends and it looks lovely! Go for it!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

They're right! Only "dumb" questions are the one's you don't ask. As for "educate me's" I got a million of them.

Have fun with the scarf, it'll be beautiful.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Thank u ladies.. im sure gonna give it a try!..


Hoodedmaiden60, Thank you for posting this as I have been looking for a shaw and hadn't found any I like. I really like this so I am going to give it a go also. Good luck to you.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is NOT A DUMB QUESTION. I have wondered the same thing... I repeatedly started this pattern and thought I was not getting my brain wrapped around it. 

Thanks for posting your question!

MaryAnn


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I agree with the marker suggestion. That way any mistakes are contained between markers and don't go all the way across the row.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Another suggestion - count the row after the pattern. If off, check your yo's! They are easy to miss.


vpatt said:


> I agree with the marker suggestion. That way any mistakes are contained between markers and don't go all the way across the row.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy..


And remember, nothing is "hard" or "difficult", it's just something you haven't learned yet.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u


Yes the feather and fan stitch will be wavy on both sides. So no need to worry if the whole scarf or afghan whatever you are knitting the whole thing will be wavy even on the ends. If you are making a scarf and is plain in the middle and you want same curvature on both sides then you knit and a border and cast off. Pick up stitches on the other end and knit the pattern then both ends will have same waves.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> New name for questions,
> Educate me question.
> Remember that the only bumb or stupid questions is the one that is not asked. Why, because you never get the answer to a problem and remain bumb...LOL
> Ruffle on both ends.


 :thumbup:


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

It will wave on both ends but do not expect to see the wave on the finish end till you cast off. your needles will keep it from making the waves. Have fun and relax.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is so cute I think I will make it for Easter. Good luck on your project. You should come out with a way on both sides as long as you follow the pattern.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u


Thanks for the pattern! Beautiful!


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

I have always wanted to try f&f. This looks "doable". I think I can, I think I can! M


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice Pattern.. I even saved it to make too!!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Julie Holahan said:


> I love the feather and fan stitch - soooo easy to remember and you get so much design with just the one pattern row. This pattern also shows very pretty with a solid color.
> 
> Right now I'm working on a Feather and Fan scarf with yarn I found on sale at Tuesday morning normally $9 but I got 3 skeins for $4 each. It's gorgeous...especially for the holidays.


 :thumbup: Thats is going to be gorgeous! please post pic when done


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

That is a lovely pattern! Be sure to post a picture when you finish it.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

'Feather and Fan' Pattern is a version of the traditional Shetland lace pattern'Old Shale' , whose origins are lost in the mists of time. A tip for not getting in a muddle is to mark the beginning and end of each stitch pattern repeat along the row - ie if it says k2tog x3 ,yo K1 x6 k2tog x3 , this is an 18st repeatand a marker should be placed between each set of K2tog x 3 as follows K2tog x 3, yo k1 x 6,K2tog x 3, Marker, K2tog x 3,yo, etc. This will help you to keep th pattern properly aligned and any hiccups are easier to see and sort. 
Hope this helps. Good luck and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## gstolp (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern link. It's beautiful. I'm gonna give it ago. Ginger in Greenville SC


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the first row says K3, * [K2tog] 3 times.. how can u knit 2 tog..3 times when u only have 3 stiches on the needle.. am i reading this right ??
> ...


AWesome work!! is it wavy on both sides ?????


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Love feather and fan patterns! Have fun!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope that through your questions and post, others will be encouraged to try this pattern. It's a beginner's "classic" for some very good reasons: It's absolutely beautiful and really quite easy once you get the hang of it--and it works for all kinds of projects!!! I know you'll be using it again and again.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL silly girl...HUGS hooded maiden..yup both ends will be wavy....
No such thing as a dumb question girl.

We are all here to learn from and help each other.

God Bless you,

Camilla



hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Lol im gonna have to remember that because i have a lot of dumb i mean *educate me* questions..lol


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u
> ...


If you cut a piece of paper in half, wavy, you will have two wavy ends. They are opposites of each other. This is how the ends of your piece will look unless you follow the above tip. Happy knitting.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u


Here's a really dumb question: What do you mean by both ends? Isn't this a sort of jacket. That's what the picture looks like to me. If it's not and really just a shawl scarf-like garment then wouldn't both ends be wavy naturally? Maybe I shouldn't have responded.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Below is a link to the same pattern, but a little simpler to remember and as you work it, easier to "read". It is also on Ravelry as High Effect Feather & Fan Shawl.
> 
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/443.pdf
> 
> These are pics of my shawl in progress using Bernat Baby Softee yarn and with 126 stitches CO, it is measuring 22 in. wide. I do not plan to block it.


That's just beautiful!! I'm using the same yarn on:

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=174
Hope mine turns out as lovely as yours. (Not feather and fan)


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

that's pretty!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see when you finish yours! the pattern is lovely and I thank you for sharing it, I am downloading too... I had the exact question when I did something similar a while back (ok... Years ago) but didn't have this wonderful forum nor knew anyone who could help or answer this question, so imagine,I was worried during the while thing, but bit the bullet and kept on. When I finally cast off I was shocked it worked  ;-)  so I was with you and when I started to read your post I just HAD to laugh really out loud but at myself


----------



## Neese (Jan 11, 2012)

HI! Someone mention f and f I don' know what that is.

My name is Neese and I would love to make scart I've been knitting for a while but always sticking to kn and purl. I would to venture and make this scarf. where can I get the pattern?


----------



## GrandmaL. (Jan 26, 2011)

both ends will be wavy. The pattern just continues all the down as long as you want it to be.


----------



## Neese (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks it is beautiful


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

Strange, I had the same problem and could never figure out what I did wrong. I adjusted it by adding another stitch every row.
It worked out okay, but I never tried that pattern again.
I might give it another try after seeing this Red Heart pattern.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Feather and Fan Stitch is the most Vintage Elegant and Simple Wavy knitting Pattern. Yes both ends are wavy with ridges going one way all the way. When you cast off you can see the waves top and bottom are the same. you can Google Feather and Fan knit stitch and you get a lot of pictures and also see the knitting construction on you tube!


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

NO question is dumb!
Without looking at the pattern, I believe both ends will be wavy. the begining end will wave "UP" while the ending end will wave "DOWN". If you want both ends to match, you will need to do 2 sections. Use a provisional cast on and weave the two flat ends together. Good Luck


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> Feather and Fan Stitch is the most Vintage Elegant and Simple Wavy knitting Pattern. Yes both ends are wavy with ridges going one way all the way. When you cast off you can see the waves top and bottom are the same. you can Google Feather and Fan knit stitch and you get a lot of pictures and also see the knitting construction on you tube!


I am posting some pictures of Scarf I justed knitted last night. Notice both ends have waves but if you knit straight thru then the other will have dip and not pointed wave!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

smileydeniseral said:


> lakshmi.moorty said:
> 
> 
> > hoodedmaiden60 said:
> ...


soooooooo ur saying i have to knit 2 sections to get wavy on both ends,, i really dont know how to pick up stiches..yet sheesh this is way harder than i thought


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol see its really not computing in my head,, mabe i should just give up..sighs


----------



## Joyce Toney (Jul 31, 2011)

Feather & Fan patterns are difficult to get into, but once you get started and get through the pattern rows once or twice, they are easy, just need a little concentration. The shawl will be wavy on both ends, so don't worry about that. It will take about 1-2 inches of knitting before you suddenly realize this. Good luck! Joyce


----------



## ejyamada (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, both ends will be wavy. I made two scarves of this pattern for Christmas presents. I am currently working on a hat in a 12 stitch repeat instead of the usual 18. Love it.


----------



## Nay (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a lefty knitter. Would I have to change K2tog to SSK to get the correct pattern, or will it still work if I K2tog? Wish I learned to knit righty :-(


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

I've made this scarf and it's beautiful. Good suggestions here ladies!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

OK i will try it again..see what i come up with.. thank u ladies .. i really appreciate this  Lol concentraition isnt one of my strong suits .. thats why when i seen this particular pattern i thought it wasnt gonna be too hard...


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Both ends will be wavey, Just follow your directions and you will love your results. I personally love the feather and fan pattern and use it for many things. You won't be sorry you did it. Go to a quiet area to work so you can concentrate on the pattern row. Other than that, it is very easy. Happy knitting.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> lakshmi.moorty said:
> 
> 
> > Feather and Fan Stitch is the most Vintage Elegant and Simple Wavy knitting Pattern. Yes both ends are wavy with ridges going one way all the way. When you cast off you can see the waves top and bottom are the same. you can Google Feather and Fan knit stitch and you get a lot of pictures and also see the knitting construction on you tube!
> ...


The pictures you see is the Red scarf I knitted last night.
I also posted the Pink Booties with feather and fan on the legs!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

That is a nice pattern! Thanks - I have a lot of sock yarn that I need to use!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> lakshmi.moorty said:
> 
> 
> > Feather and Fan Stitch is the most Vintage Elegant and Simple Wavy knitting Pattern. Yes both ends are wavy with ridges going one way all the way. When you cast off you can see the waves top and bottom are the same. you can Google Feather and Fan knit stitch and you get a lot of pictures and also see the knitting construction on you tube!
> ...


Wow did you knit it all last night? You are fast!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Neese said:


> HI! Someone mention f and f I don' know what that is.
> 
> My name is Neese and I would love to make scart I've been knitting for a while but always sticking to kn and purl. I would to venture and make this scarf. where can I get the pattern?


Hi Neese,

f and f means feather and fan. You can get the pattern by clicking here:

http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/443.pdf

Brenda


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I wondered the same thing. Will be looking for answers from the pros here. 
I am new at this so can't help, but wanted to say you found a great pattern. I am going to look for the yarn. I am still amazed re how cleverly they obtain the colors. 
Good luck with that pretty project. 
K


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Dian said:


> NO question is dumb!
> Without looking at the pattern, I believe both ends will be wavy. the begining end will wave "UP" while the ending end will wave "DOWN". If you want both ends to match, you will need to do 2 sections. Use a provisional cast on and weave the two flat ends together. Good Luck


Very Good Answer. Please see my Red Scarf!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

feather and fan is a go-to pattern for me, when I'm having trouble figuring out what stitch to use. It always looks classy


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60: Jump in and try it....I promise you that you will not be disappointed.....just keep telling yourself to do what the pattern calls for. I just completed a 60" Lavender Feather and Fan Scarf and used size 11 Needles and I am keeping this one for MYSELF after many years of knitting and giving eveything away. I wish I could post a picture but no camera. This is my very favorite pattern! This is THE BEST forum around!! Nice, friendly, helpful people who are always here to help you. GOOD LUCK!!! I know you will succeed!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I made a mobius with fan and feather pattern and love the pattern! I like that pic of the red cravat (think that is what it's called)I also did a scarf with the pattern. It is not too bad after you get into it. Even with my 'old' brain that doesn't remember as it once did.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u all very much for the support.. im gonne give this another go.. wish me luck !!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u


This looks beautiful! I printed it out in the hopes I get to make one for myself. We'll see....And, yes, it will wave all the way through. I did a dishcloth in that pattern not long ago.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> The last time i worked this stitch there was differnt number of stiches after each row and i couldnt decide whether i was doing it wrong or right..very frustrating.. but this pattern looks easy .. only one row to concentrate on..and i thought how hard can it be?? Famous last words !


LOL. I know the feeling. Periodically I'm knitting a lace shawl from one of the Vogue tiny books -- and I kept having to rip it out and basically start over. I FINALLY gave in and added both stitch markers and lifelines. Made all the difference in the world. I now recommend them highly.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank u ladies.. im sure gonna give it a try!..
> ...


i always put a small safety pin or tie on a piece of yarn a couple of stitches in fro the beginning of the row on the right side to remind me that it's the right side -


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Neese said:


> HI! Someone mention f and f I don' know what that is.
> 
> My name is Neese and I would love to make scart I've been knitting for a while but always sticking to kn and purl. I would to venture and make this scarf. where can I get the pattern?


Here's one free pattern. you have to register but it's free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-scarf-4

Good luck!!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> Dian said:
> 
> 
> > NO question is dumb!
> ...


lakshmi, this is really beautiful! is there a pattern?


----------



## CROCHET365 (Feb 6, 2011)

It is a rectangle - 93 stitches wide by 50 inches long. You will be working the short end for 50 inches, so it will look the same on both sides!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So what pattern did you use? or did you make it up as you went along??


pinkladydew said:


> This was my first f&f project! Easy peasy! Jump in and enjoy
> Its a great first " fancy" stitch pattern cause its just one row o
> In a repeat of four rows!
> Have fun
> DEW


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

helent: I also do that with a piece of yarn on Right Side at the beginning....it works for me!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

This shawl is so pretty. I'm sure you will have fun making it.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I learned to knit lace with the feather and fan stitch. The Number of stitches for each row will be the same. After i did the pattern for a while i didn't have to count rows it was so easy. You definitely need to use stitch markers between the pattern repeats. Good luck.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> Dian said:
> 
> 
> > NO question is dumb!
> ...


lakshmi - i would love to have this pattern for your red scarf! is it possible? thank you!


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

This red scarf is just perfect. Do you have a pattern to share or a name to go looking for? What yarn did you use. Hm. am into mobius' right now and wonder would a Fan & Feather--Feather and Fan work???? Should, if the stitch number is correct. Might try the next time I have some time on my hands. Love the scarf, thanks


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Dian said:


> This red scarf is just perfect. Do you have a pattern to share or a name to go looking for? What yarn did you use. Hm. am into mobius' right now and wonder would a Fan & Feather--Feather and Fan work???? Should, if the stitch number is correct. Might try the next time I have some time on my hands. Love the scarf, thanks


Cat Bordhi has a mobius in fan and feather pattern, I have made two of them.....I think it is called Scottish Wave, but I can't remember which book it is in and I gave the book away.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just finished this one.. Its F & F the long way..


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Vintage Feather and Fan Neck Scarffette by Lakshmi Moorty (the pattern sells for $6 and the scarf for $60. But Here is the Pattern free for you all. Any Yarn and any size Needles you like. I used RED HEART SHIMMER for Christmas time and size 11 needles. Cast on 18 stitches and knit Garter Stitch long enough to go around the neck. Knit in front and back of each stitch .36 stitches.Knit back. Row 1 Knit.Row 2 knit. Row 3 (K2tog) 6 times,(Yo K1) 12 times,(k2tog) 6 times,Row4 Knit. These 4 Rows form the Pattern. Repeat these 4 rows 4 times . Cast off. On the other End pick up 18 stitches and knit 2 rows,. Make Key Hole(Button Hole) by casting off 3 stitches in the middle and casting back on in the next row. Knit 2 rows. Knit in front and back to make 36 stitches. knit 1 row. Follow same pattern and cast off. Pull one end thru the hole.Viola! you have the Neck Scarffette. Enjoy and Happy Knitting!


----------



## Joyce Toney (Jul 31, 2011)

No, you don't have to SSK instead of K2tog. Just follow the pattern as it's written. I have a lefty in the family who knits and crochets, and is constantly having the same question. We just tell her to follow the pattern and it comes out just fine. LOL. joyce


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

lakshmi.moorty said:


> Vintage Feather and Fan Neck Scarffette by Lakshmi Moorty (the pattern sells for $6 and the scarf for $60. But Here is the Pattern free for you all. Any Yarn and any size Needles you like. I used RED HEART SHIMMER for Christmas time and size 11 needles. Cast on 18 stitches and knit Garter Stitch long enough to go around the neck. Knit in front and back of each stitch .36 stitches.Knit back. Row 1 Knit.Row 2 knit. Row 3 (K2tog) 6 times,(Yo K1) 12 times,(k2tog) 6 times,Row4 Knit. These 4 Rows form the Pattern. Repeat these 4 rows 4 times . Cast off. On the other End pick up 18 stitches and knit 2 rows,. Make Key Hole(Button Hole) by casting off 3 stitches in the middle and casting back on in the next row. Knit 2 rows. Knit in front and back to make 36 stitches. knit 1 row. Follow same pattern and cast off. Pull one end thru the hole.Viola! you have the Neck Scarffette. Enjoy and Happy Knitting!


lakshmi - it looks doable - i really hope i don't have any problems following your instructions - thank you so much for sharing! helent


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> I just finished this one.. Its F & F the long way..


Can you give us the link for the pattern please?? I this this looks fabulous


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> Penny5 said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished this one.. Its F & F the long way..
> ...


i just did copy & paste of her pattern and printed it out in my email - don't know how i could explain if you're not familiar with copy & paste - it's really worthwhile to learn, i've used it many times . . . .


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

I've made at least a dozen Feathers and Fans afghans. It is just the prettiest pattern for such a little work that you will find! Yes, it waves and waves.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Correction to feather fan pattern in my Red Scarffette. it should read row 2 Purl. sorry for the mistake in typing. Hope you all will notice it.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

So easy, and yet so very beautiful. Thank YOU. Think I will try a provisional cast on to keep the stitches live.

Thanks for even more great knitting ideas.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> I just finished this one.. Its F & F the long way..


This is really pretty!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank u ladies.. im sure gonna give it a try!..
> ...


I just saw this idea in a knitting magazine: write each pattern row on a different file card strip 1"x 5" and put the strips on a ring. Then you flip the strips of file card to the back of the ring as you do the rows. I think with a short pattern I would use different colors for each card like red, white, blue,( flag colors) or red, yellow, green ( traffic light colors). Might help stay in order and knit faster hmmm? Knit, flip card, knit, flip card etc.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Neese said:


> HI! Someone mention f and f I don' know what that is.
> 
> My name is Neese and I would love to make scart I've been knitting for a while but always sticking to kn and purl. I would to venture and make this scarf. where can I get the pattern?


I think it was on the first few pages of this.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Neese said:
> 
> 
> > HI! Someone mention f and f I don' know what that is.
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Knitry said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > The last time i worked this stitch there was differnt number of stiches after each row and i couldnt decide whether i was doing it wrong or right..very frustrating.. but this pattern looks easy .. only one row to concentrate on..and i thought how hard can it be?? Famous last words !
> ...


Please tell what "lifelines" means.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Knitry said:
> 
> 
> > hoodedmaiden60 said:
> ...


Here is a video that explains lifelines well.....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > Knitry said:
> ...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I did it !! Im so proud of my self!! lol I stumbled on to this pattern last nighthttp://knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/020704_a.asp#scarf and it looked small and easy and just the thing to get my feet wet with the F and F stitch..so i practiced last night and its comming out great !! The only thing i dont understand is how both ends are gonna come out wavy,, oh well i;ll have to figger that out too ,, as soon as i get comfortable with this its gonna be time to go back to the Red Heart pattern or the one that JMcrete posted. I love both of them and im sooooo loveing this stitch !! really lools classy and vintage at the same time. I wouldnt have the courage to try any ofthis if it wasnt for the support u wonderfull ppl have givin me! i dont have a way to post the pics yet but give me time on that one too! lol Again.. thank u thank u thank u! Susie


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

This is the link through Ravelry..
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haiti-scarf
Its called Haiti Scarf


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> This is the link through Ravelry..
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haiti-scarf
> Its called Haiti Scarf


Wow Thats nice !!.. it would take me years to know how to knit that ! lol


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Good luck with your feather & fan scarf. My first project with that pattern was a prayer shawl. You don't want to know how many times I ripped out & started again. Then a light bulb must have lit up, because I got it and the shawl turned out beautifully. Am now doing a baby blanket with same pattern. One of my new favorite patterns. Good luck & Happy Knitting.
DotS.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

DotS said:


> Good luck with your feather & fan scarf. My first project with that pattern was a prayer shawl. You don't want to know how many times I ripped out & started again. Then a light bulb must have lit up, because I got it and the shawl turned out beautifully. Am now doing a baby blanket with same pattern. One of my new favorite patterns. Good luck & Happy Knitting.
> DotS.


lol a shawl is next ,, would have loved to see ur shawl


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

What i still dont understand is how can both ends be wavy ?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Thank u ladies.. im sure gonna give it a try!..


That yarn looks terrific. Is it too 'hairy' to show the feather and fan pattern?


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

I kept asking myself the same question!! lol, but continued on and couldn't wait to get to the end to see how it does come out wavy!! Good luck!! I still don't know how it comes out that way but it does work! Amazing!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> i knit like it says and both ends will come out wavy ??


Both ends will be wavy, but the opposite of each other.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u


Here's a Pic of how the ends look. This is the sample swatch I made for my afghan I'm knitting. This one is an 18 stitch repeat. I think that's what the pattern you're wanting to do is also. Good Luck, You'll LOVE it!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to knit this http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feather-fan-shawl Normally i shy away from this particular pattern because i couldnt get my head around it but this one looks easy.. it just one row to concentrate on.. i figger i could do this.. my question is will the wavy end be on both ends or just one ? If so is ther anyways i could get both ends to be wavy? Or do i have to knit 2 sections and put them together to get both ends wavy? Or will it look just as good with one wavy end?? Appreciate any and all thoughts  Thank u
> ...


OMG thats awesome but mine isnt wavy-ing like that ... i wonder if im doing something wrong  I suppose it will need blocked too eh ??


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > hoodedmaiden60 said:
> ...


It takes a while for it to start waving, so if you've just started you probably don't have enough yet.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol i guess im too impatient


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Also you won't see the wave on both ends until you take it off the needles. The needles keep the top looking "flat" until you bind off. My swatch is not blocked. I have always used acrylics, and never block. The swatch is Caron Simply soft. I LOVE the way it feels, so soft.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats what im useing too !! in white i started a shawl but its taking too long and im not really that patient so i think im gonna knit a scarf first and see how it all turns out and THEN i will do a shawl. I haveto say it is an easy stitch to remember.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

ompuff said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol im gonna have to remember that because i have a lot of dumb i mean *educate me* questions..lol
> ...


Oh that scarf is just so beautiful. Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

pattys76
Here's a Pic of how the ends look. This is the sample swatch I made for my afghan I'm knitting. This one is an 18 stitch repeat. I think that's what the pattern you're wanting to do is also. Good Luck said:


> pattys76, your afghan is going to be just gorgeous. And what a beautiful colour. Look forward to seeing a photo of it when completed. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------

